# New Eurogloss Prestige New 2014 Website



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello Guys ,

Back again just wanted to show you my new 2014 website ,most of it was done by me the Home Content , SEO and Gallery the rest was done by my web designer .
I think it looks fresh and easy to navigate, with this new website I have the ability to change things as I please add or delete which on the old one didn't exsist 

I am quite happy with the design and so far I have had some positive feedback from my clients as well as potential clients .

Without further ado here it is www.euroglossprestige.com.au

Enjoy !

Mario


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello Mario,

congrats mate, the website looks great !!!!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The sites mint bro.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ghostrider said:


> Hello Mario,
> 
> congrats mate, the website looks great !!!!!


Thanks Daniel , much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

suspal said:


> The sites mint bro.


Thanks Suspal :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great site Mario , all the best my friend :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Great site Mario , all the best my friend :thumb:


Thanks Rui . much appreciated my friend :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks Great


Thanks Bill , glad you like it 

Mario


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Yaaaay, super Mario gloss is back in town 

looks superior big brother, hope it will grow business


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

congrats Mario


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

loving the website it leaves people in no doubt of the attention and care their car is going to receive, Along with the gallery to back up your claims of high quality workmanship in every aspect of car detailing and honest results over a broad spectrum of paint quality and age with no suggestion of manipulating the results. Its perfect Mario
Or to be blunt_ its the mutts nuts _ :thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you guys for all your kind comments I am glad you all like my new website 

Mario


----------

